# So has Secret Santa visited you yet?????



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

he hasn't been to my house yet. Anyone......Anyone....Buelller.......:smoke: :helloooo: :baffled:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought he was supposed to be coming on Dec 17th???


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

baboruger said:


> I thought he was supposed to be coming on Dec 17th???


could be but had to be _MAILED_ by the 17th.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its gettin close


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Santa told me that he is waiting to mail his around the second week in Dec.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey don't y'all think CL needs a SS award so when this is all said and done with can have a little Santa smoking a cigar or something in our award showcase.
What do y'all think?


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya that would be awesome.. My santa gift isnt going out until the end of next week probably.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Packaged and ready to rock!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I had to do a repurchase someone got in to the cookie jar:dribble:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Not another awardddddddd jeez we are award crazy on here! lol


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Santa will be visiting someone in about a week...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw Santa snooping in my humidor - I told him which ones he could have! Of course, he begged for a couple more and I just couldn't tell the old guy "no". He was anxious to take it with him to deliver. I asked him to wait one more week! So, someone will be getting their just rewards soon!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine will be flying out on the sleigh out promptly on the 17th! 

Santa has been doing some good shopping though!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Santa told me he was going to make sure the package would not be opened before Christmas by booby trapping it so that if the recipient did open it prior to the 25th everything would go up in smoke!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...you guys are like a kid in a candy shoppe. My dad used to let us open a gift on Christmas Eve, but he would set his watch to ring at a certain time and wouldnt tell us. We wouldnt leave his side all day until that alarm went off. What a trip.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome good time Bill!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

^top^

many have been launched by the writings.............................


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Santa will be arriving somewhere in 2-3 days. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

oh boy!


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

The rotund one paid an early visit to my place yesterday. I was quite surprised being it is well before the launch date, yet humbled by the generosity of an un-named elf.

So, whoever you are, THANK YOU very much, and Merry Christmas to you and yours!

~Rob


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Santa just happened to be at the Post Office today when I was mailing something out.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Twas a week before d-day and all through the net, all the CL people were stirring awaiting St. Nick!!!!!!! They sat at their screens and checked their mailboxes in hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there. Visions of cutters, lighters and ashtrays danced in their heads.....


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

mine will go out tomorrow!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Santa just stopped by the post office - the sleigh is packed!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine and vegasgirl's is going out tomorrow


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Mine will also go out tomorrow!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

mine should arrive today to some lucky soul.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I sent mine out on the 8th but the USPS seems to have sent it the wrong direction. Last I heard it was in New Hampshire, which is a different direction from where it was going. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7492 7531 6360
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:50 AM on December 13, 2007 in CARSON CITY, NV 89701. 

No word yet, I think I killed him.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Santa stopped by the Swamp today, he said somebaody should be gettin some goodies this weekend!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Santa paid a very generous visit to my house yesterday! Thanks Paul.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Santa's printed the label and dropping it off tomorrow for outbound delivery service to someone special in NY.

DC# 0703 8555 7490 3922 2344


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Santa has the package and is enroute. Hope he gets it in the mailbox before the timer goes off and the nuke detonates. If not there are going to be some angry boys and girls out there!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

My Secret Santa was very kind to me this year. I will post pictures when I can. I'm sorry I have not post yet. I am like a one legged person in an A$$ kicking contest.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Santa stopped by my place yesterday (after a touch and go in the Grand Republic of Texas). Wow, to whomever you are Santa, The beef jerky and trail mix didnt make it through the night. the chili will be made this weekend (as well as the texas salsa dip). as for the cigars...They are excellent and will be smoked in short order.

Thank you Santa and Merry Christmas


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, my Santa visited me today. I too am stunned by my package of smokes that have a wee bit of time on them and many of which are all but impossible to find. All I can say is thank you very very much.. 

Now I have to figure out who my Santa is..


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Turk10mm said:


> Now I have to figure out who my Santa is..


I'm not figuring out who it is...I'm just letting the holidays allow the anonymity.

now as for the package santa picked up from me, there is one hint, but it may be tough


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Santa visited me today! Thank you Sandy Claws!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Santa visited me today! Thank you Sandy Claws!


come on, more details

nevermind

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10590


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Santa visted me today, thanks Alex!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Santa dropped off a nice package on Tuesday but I didn't get a chance to peek until today. I got a Texas flag cutter (God Bless Texas) and a fine selection of RPs including a decade & 10h Anniv.:dribble: 

Thank you sooooo much Santa Tiffany!:biggrin:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Sanat visited me today, Thank you Chris for the gifts.

randy


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I think santa blew my guy out of the water.. confirmation shows delivery on wednesday, but havent seen a post about it yet.. he's been online too. Hmm..


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Santa arrived while I was out of town on Friday. I'm now at work in the ER and haven't been home in over 30 hours (due to the snow and ice in the midwest).

I'll post pictures and details in the next few days. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!

Thank you, Santa Brent!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Santa paid a very generous visit to my house yesterday! Thanks Paul.


Nothing in your profile so I put some things in there maybe you've yet to try--Merry Christmas!!!!!!!:redface:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I already post this and saw this thread --So here's what Santa got me--A very nice gift indeed--that's right and it's for me--remember that!

Thanks Santa you know who you are!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10212


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh hell yeah

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10594


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

What a package!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

No santa for me yet!

I hope he didn't get mixed up and send it to my school addy! Otherwise it'll be sitting till the 8th :brick:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

coach said:


> he hasn't been to my house yet. Anyone......Anyone....Buelller.......:smoke: :helloooo: :baffled:


 NO..


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

^
^
|
|
|
That avatar scars me


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Got mine today
All I can say is WOW 
and Mucho grassy-ass

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10901


----------

